# Challenger and Cutler Hammer the same?



## Quattro (Mar 14, 2007)

Will be looking for an auxillary ground buss for my main panel. It's a "Challenger" model from the mid-80's. I know Siemens breakers fit this panel, but I'm not sure which ground bar kits are "suitable" for it. Any help here?

Thanks!


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Quattro:
I vote to use the extra (vertical) bar from the sub-panel. However, if you insist on buying a new one, I don't think the brand makes any difference.
Glenn


----------



## Quattro (Mar 15, 2007)

That's what I've been hearing, thanks!


----------

